# 200sx/sentra gxe



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

Is the stock 200sx b14 lower than the stock sentra gxe b14?

If so, why is the lowering height advertised by lowering spring companies the same for both? Wouldn't the eibach's, h&r, teins, B+G, sprint, Intrax etc lower the sentra more than the 200sx?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The B14 FSM lists the heights as measured from the center of the wheel arch to the ground. The heights depend on the wheels/tires originally equipped. No distinction is made between body styles. The heights are:

155SR13 f-25.94" r-25.20"
175/70R13 f-25.94" r-25.28"
175/65R14 f-26.22" r-25.51"
195/55R15 f-26.34" r-25.59"

Lew


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

shift_of_legend said:


> Is the stock 200sx b14 lower than the stock sentra gxe b14?
> 
> If so, why is the lowering height advertised by lowering spring companies the same for both? Wouldn't the eibach's, h&r, teins, B+G, sprint, Intrax etc lower the sentra more than the 200sx?


The Base and SE models of the B14 200sx use the same springs as the B14 Sentra GXE. There should be no difference in stock ride height across these two cars, but remember that springs do sag (lose free length) over time.

The 200sx SE-R, however, is special. It uses a spring with a higher rate and a longer free length in the front, and a spring with a higher rate and shorter free length in the rear (compared to the 200sx base/SE and SentraGXE springs). This means that the front of the 200sx SE-R will be slightly higher than the B14 200sx and Sentra GXE. Due to the fact that the rear stock springs on our cars are all progressively wound, I can't say for sure how much higher the rears are.

Note: By "height" I am referring to the distance from the hub to the top of the wheel well. This value does not change when you put differently sized wheels/tyres on your car.

EDIT: Haha. Damn, Lew beat me to it. His numbers are easier to understand too. Oh well.


----------

